# Wait NOT a water plant!?



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

So i have been doing some research on the Kyoto (mondo grass) and yup its non aquatic. Is there anything similar looking IE grasslike that i can look into for a good foreground?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

dwarf saggitaria subulata


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> dwarf saggitaria subulata


Ordering two and two sets of dwarf hairgrass as well!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

There's actually a fairly wide variety of mini/dwarf/pymgy chain sword plants that might work, along with d. hairgrass and d. sag. Aquabid is a really good place to look, there's a huge variety available there


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

You will need good light to get them to carpet though.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Got just under 4 watts per gallon. To my understanding that should be alright right?


----------



## hoffmanjj19 (Mar 4, 2011)

4 watts of what kind of lighting? (T12, T8, T5) 
How high off the water is the light suspended?
How deep is your tank?
Do you have any floating plants?


----------

